# Grooming Bangs Advice



## yabooklady (Oct 17, 2012)

Hello! My Molly is 15 weeks old and her hair is growing like crazy. Her bangs are now covering her eyes and I'm not sure if we are in the awkward "wait until they get a little longer" phase or if I should trim them? Do I just trim between her eyes, let it grow, etc.? I'm not a fan of the puppy cut and have saved the pic that atsilvers27 posted a while back...please advise! Thanks!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

lol, welcome! and YES, wow your havs hair grows FAST!! It's totally up to you if you want to put a topknot in everyday or just trim his bangs... if you DO trim the bangs it will be even harder to grow them out in the future...  speaking out of experience here.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

It takes practice to work out the technique that is going to work for you. I use a small pair of thinning scissors to trim up bangs. I find I trim up the bangs pretty good when the hair has been washed several days before.

Geezzzzz.....Anything to let me post some pictures of my boys! Jack on the right is a little messy in that picture, but you get the general idea.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I just want to say I love that picture of Dexter!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

As Linda said, it's up to you whether you want to try bangs. I made the mistake of getting impatient and cutting bangs on Kodi when he was little. Unfortunately, his hair is VERY silky and shiny, and no matter how much hair we cut on his head (short of shaving him!!!) it STILL fell forward over his eyes as soon as he put his head down. This is NOT true of all Havs... It's just because Kodi's hair is so slippery.

Anyway, Tammy and I and a couple of other people all grew our "kids" bangs out together. I have come to the conclusion that, at least with Kodi, the only way (short of an all-over puppy cut, which I won't do!) to be able to enjoy his beautiful eyes is to keep his hair up. Most days I do one, simple pony. On days that we have obedience class, I double band it, one behind the other, to make sure it stays back, and out of his eyes. For trials, when I want him to look his best, he gets either a tiny pony beside each eye, or a braid on each side. The braids are beautiful, and stay in really well. But, obviously, are also the most work. Also, if he DOES mess with them, he is most likely to damage his hair. He leaves asingle pony alone most of the time, but it does start to loosen up and look abit crazy by the end of the day!


----------



## yabooklady (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions (and pictures!) I think I'm just going to leave them alone for a while and see what happens!


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Leave them alone! My girl is finally long enough to wear a pony. It's so easy, looks beautiful and she will keep it in most of the day and I get to see her beautiful eyes. I don't have to keep trimming every few weeks either!


----------



## poodly (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm thinking about grooming my pet, but I'm not sure what groomer to apply to. I've read many reviews (http://www.pissedconsumer.com/consumer-reviews/veterinary.html), but still can't make a choice. How to choose a reliable groomer? Would you give me some advice?


----------



## Bidik (Aug 23, 2012)

I too have similar issue. Cora's hair also causes in tear stains and his eyes are gorgeous to be hidden. I find it helpful:
1. to trim as short as possible between the eyes and under the eyes
2. to use hair thinner on his eyebrows. he looks so cute!
3. to apply vaseline on his head and mo. So hair does not fly around but stick together. I heard it helps with the staining as well. 
good luck


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I just cut the bangs like I would my own bangs. I figure how much I want off. I take the bang up like I was going to put into a pony tail.I hold it and twist and cut the ends off the amount I wanted off. I think Zoey has the kind of hair that doesn't fall forward like Kody. I have never cut around the nose or eyes.


----------

